# BEST LONG RANGE SCOPE FOR .30-06



## usmccripe (Mar 17, 2006)

I just got a mossberg 100 atr bolt action .30-06 rifle. I don't know to much about scopes and i want at least a good 600 yard scope, but for about 400 bucks or so. don't really know where to look. If you have any advice great. Thanks


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

nikon monarch4-12X40(about 380), burris fullfield II 4.5-14X42(about 350bux)


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've got Burris Fullfield II B-Plex scopes on all of my hunting rifles. They are the ultimate for long range shooting due to the trajectory compensated B-Plex reticle.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Remington 7400, you can compensate for trajectory and windage with something other than that B-Plex. Its call a Mil-Dot reticle....its been around for a while. Ever heard of it??? :wink: Besides I think its better anyway!!  oke: :lol:

My personal favorite Long Range scope would be the Leupold Mark 4 LR/T, fixed 10, with the M2 tall dials. You could go with a 3.5-10 if you like but IMO its just a waste of money. :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm real happy with 4x40 Nikons, I have two of them if that means anything. They are simple and have very good optics. NIKON is a leader in lens grinding and produces the lens grinding equipment many other optic manufactures use.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Hey Remington 7400, you can compensate for trajectory and windage with something other than that B-Plex. Its call a Mil-Dot reticle....its been around for a while. Ever heard of it??? Besides I think its better anyway!!


Thats true. But unlike a mil-dot, the B-Plex is already set for the caliber. On 9 power, you zero the crosshairs dead on at 100 yards. The first dot is 200 yards, the second dot is 300 yards, the third dot 400 yards and the post is 500 yards. Dosen't get much better than that.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

HHHHmmmmm, yeah it does!! If you are dedicated enough to learn the Mil-Dot reticule. You would find out that it is one of the most valued reticules on the plant earth. It just takes a few minutes to figure it out&#8230;..ok, it might take more than a few minutes. None the less, it is quite elementary!! Lets just leave it at that!!

Hey Plainsman, I am calling you out!!!! Lets go shoot! ! Can you answer???


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

OH Oh, looks like I better get my new scope sighted in. 

Rem. 7400,

Here's how my mildot works, sighted in at 100, 1st dot is on at 250 yards, 2nd is on at 350, 3rd is on at 450, 4th is on at 550 and 5th is on at 650. I have not used the mildots farther than 650. I should add, this is at 16X and is on my old scope, have not sighted my new one in yet.

See, it workie just like the B-plex, and I won't be upset again with the crappy customer service from Burris again.  :evil:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I like the burris fullfield II 4.5-14X42.
Customer service in any organization can be weak at times depending on the day and the approach (usally one of the lowest paid positions for a reason), doesn't mean burris scopes are bad.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

You're right, but I never said Burris scopes were bad.

I had a Burris Signature 3x9x40, it was a fine scope, I liked it up until I had a problem with it. Trying to get it fixed was a nightmare.

Have not had that problem yet with any other scope maker, and the key word is "yet"

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## usmccripe (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm not really up on my scope lingo. What is a B-plex??? and what is a mil dot?? And also if you could enlighten me to what the 14x6 means or whatever numbers go in there. I love guns I know alot about them but I am a rock when it comes to optics. You sounded like you knew a lot. Thanks to all who answered. it helped.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Here's a Mildot reticle:










Pretty standard in any scope with a Mildot.

Here is the B-Plex from Burris. (Actually Ballistic Plex)










As to the numbers: lets take a 4.5X14x40,

4.5X14 is the magnification range 4.5 power to 14 power, the 40 is the diameter of the objective lense in millimeters.

huntin1


----------



## usmccripe (Mar 17, 2006)

thanks a lot for all the help everyone.


----------



## usmccripe (Mar 17, 2006)

Remington 7400 I was looking in another forum and you gave a web site. I looked it up and found a burris fullfield II 4.5-14X42 BPLX MAT FREE SPOT. IS THAT A GOOD ONE????????? thanks


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

[Edited...personal attacks are NOT allowed, if you have a problem, PM's are a good way to discuss it]
Just my opinion. Anyways, the ballistic plex is a good reticle as is mil dot. The down fall to the ballistic plex is its standardized for a specific grain bullet in different calibers, so if your gun doesn't particularly like the grain of bullet that the ballistic plex is standardized for its not going to hold true. Leupold and Nikon both have a ranging reticle also. Nikons is new for 2006, cant say as I real impressed with it though.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

> I dont post much, and I dont come on this website a lot but it seems to me like Jiffy is being a unnecessary di*% head.


AAAAAHHHHH......actually I am not being a "di*%head". Your going to have to trust me on this one buddy.....If I was, you would know it for sure. :wink: I was just giving him some "ribbing"....you really must not come on this site much.  Welcome!!! I wish you would respond more. Isnt that what this site is for....member interaction???? Not??? :beer:



> The down fall to the ballistic plex is its standardized for a specific grain bullet in different calibers, so if your gun doesn't particularly like the grain of bullet that the ballistic plex is standardized for its not going to hold true.


REEEEAAAAALLLYYY.....now I didnt know that :wink: :wink: :wink: :beer: Thanks for informing me.... :eyeroll: There that was just a slight "taste" of it......

Hey check this out:http://www.nightforceoptics.com/index.php

I posted this site on another thread in the rifle forum. I just wanted to make sure you were aware of them. I've been doing some research on a scope for a rifle I am going to buy (this afternoon to be exact). I am REALLY leaning towards them as of now. I guess I will have some time to decide though. Take care guys....Lee :beer:

Ps: I dont think I would go so far as to say the B-plex is as good as the ol' Mill-Dot....however, I may be bias :wink:


----------



## usmccripe (Mar 17, 2006)

Jiffy> How much are those night force scopes running?? I looked on the web site and didn't see a price. Just curious which one you got and why.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

usmccripe,

The scope I am going to get is the 3.5-15x50mm NXS with a Mil-Dot reticle. Night Force's Mil-Dot reticle is rather unique. I am kind of a traditionalist when it comes to stuff like this but I really like their "twist" on it. Check it out:http://nightforceoptics.com/?catid=4&viewitem=151

They are more than $400 though. I got quoted $1200 from sportsmans warehouse here in town. The guy I just bought my FN A3 G SPR (rifle) from has yet to quote me though. He better be below 1200 after the money I just spent in his store...we'll just have to wait and see. I am going to sportsmans tonight to look at one. Just from what I have read so far.....I do think it is "the one". I might as well, I've went this far I might as go all the way......OOOOOHHHH, my wife is going to kill me   :wink: :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

usmccripe said:


> Jiffy> How much are those night force scopes running?? I looked on the web site and didn't see a price. Just curious which one you got and why.


Nightforce scopes are kind of on the same level as an expensive restaurant, if ya got's to ask how much, you can't afford it.  :lol:

The ones I've looked at run anywhere from $1200 - $2500 depending on the features you want. Too rich for me! :roll:

I gotta agree with Jiffy on the Mildot, much more useful than the B-Plex. But then I'm probably biased too. 

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## usmccripe (Mar 17, 2006)

Huntin 1> I don't think i belong in that resturant then. I forgot my jacket and tie. 

Jiffy> I know what you mean about your wife killing you because of going all the way. I've had my fair share coming close to it with my wife. Nothing i couldn't get out of though. Now i know you explained the difference between the mil dot and b-plex. I understand that but what makes the mil dot better ( in bias terms). Also do each dot hold a different range??? still not sure what those dots are for. thanks


----------



## usmccripe (Mar 17, 2006)

Huntin 1> I was looking in the project thread and i saw your 10/22 that you had a BSA scope on. I've seen these and they were cheaper than other brands mentioned so far. Are they good just for 22s??? Also have you heard of a Leapers scopes??? if so what is your take on them. Any one heard of Leaper scopes and if they are worth the money???


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

never heard of leaper, as for BSA they are good for a 22 or any rimfire, but completly junk if your going to put it on a centerfire worthy of something way way better. if your worried about money. go with something like a nikon prostaff 3-9X40 because in all reality, and I dont care what any other people on here say, but a 3-9power scope is still more than you will ever NEED.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

usmccripe,

I am going to let this guy explain it to you. He is much more qualified than I am. http://www.snipercountry.com/Articles/MilDot_MOA.asp

Just for the record I use this formula: Target height in inches x 27.778 divided by number of mils = distance in yrds.

Just to sum it up, mil-dot reticles are used for range estimation and for a quick reference point for elevation and windage holdovers. It may sound rather complicated but in really is not.

If indeed you decide to go with this reticle....learn how to use it. Dont just get it because it looks cool....good luck...Lee :beer:

Oh yeah, one more thing. When you are reading the mil distances. Be extremely anal. The difference between lets say 1 mil and .75 mil is very drastic....just do the math, you will see what I am talking about. Remember 1 mil is the distance between the MIDDLE of one dot to the MIDDLE of another dot or the center of the crosshairs. Not the begining edge of each. That would be .8 mils....attention to detail. It is very important!!

Maybe you should just get a plex reticle.....I probably have confused you more than helped you.... :lol: :beer: Latter


----------



## usmccripe (Mar 17, 2006)

thanks a lot there jiffy. and you too wonder. I'm not a rock just don't know everything so all info is welcome and understood. You have been a big help.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I have not had the BSA long enough to comment on it. It was a recommendation from plainsman who has one on his 10/22 and has had good luck with it. It is my first BSA scope. Since $$ are a bit tight right now I thought I'd take a chance.

huntin1


----------

